# Choctaw Lake



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Has anybody ever fished Choctaw Lake? I've heard there are huge numbers of fish in there and some Wipers. It's a private lake, right??


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi John, Choctaw is private. Residents can get you a visitors pass good for one week. We got one from someone at work and we did catch 3 catfish. The water was somewhat stained and high when we went this fall. My brother has fished it in a boat with a friend of his. They hammered the LM and caught a couple of wipers. We're hoping to try again in the spring when the LM may be closer to shore and more accessable. One guy I used to work with used to fish it a lot catching mostly cats on chicken liver. But one day they caught close to 20 wipers on liver!


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

choctaw lake is one of the best bass lakes i've ever fished. i did'ntget on there last year, but fished it 4-5 times the year prior.time of year i fished was spring through mid summer. good nubers lake with big fish, on trip i had 4-5 fish over 4#, one was just over 6lbs. unfortunatly it is a prvt lake, and my buddy that lives on the lakehas'nt been as inviting as he was that year. he also says that it is very good crappie lake


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine from work lives there and has a picture of a LM he caught that probably went 5lbs and he really aint that big of a bass fisherman.


----------



## awfdahuk (May 1, 2006)

where is lake located?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Madison county. 

The only reason I know is I was working over there one day and got lost in the maze of streets back there. There's only one way out. I got so frustrated of driving in circles and seeing the same thing 3 times and nobody to ask that I just punched the accelerator to let off some steam and a lousy pig was waiting behind the tree to nail me. He got me for a 45 in a 25 and the asked if I needed directions out of there. I defiantly said i'd rather drive in circles before id ask a stormtrooper to help me out. It was a little embarrassing driving by him 2 more times lost. Hehe.


----------



## sycamore440 (Oct 31, 2006)

i hear the fishing is really good over there also.. and i also got a ticket from a bucktoothed sheriff there also.... 40 in a 25 mph zone....them cops are a private force for that neighborhood i think


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I fish there pretty regularly with a friend who lives in the community. It's a great bass lake, but last year was unusually tough. Don't know what happened, but the fish we caught seemed to run much smaller and there were fewer of them too. Could have been the fisherman........., but I blamed it on some unusual phenomenom.
It's also an amazing crappie lake. Some of the biggest one's I've ever seen in Ohio and lots of em too. They were just everywhere and we caught them on just about every bass lure we threw in the water.
The wiper fishing is supposed to be really good, but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## HawgDawg (Apr 12, 2004)

sycamore440 said:


> i hear the fishing is really good over there also.. and i also got a ticket from a bucktoothed sheriff there also.... 40 in a 25 mph zone....them cops are a private force for that neighborhood i think



Actually, they are County Sheriffs that are there on Special Duty assignment for Choctaw. And they harrass the people that live there, too. Have a friend that lives over there and fish with during the year. Last year was a very tough year on the bass side of things, but the slab crappie were hitting everything all year!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

How big are these crappie?


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

The crappie average about 10-12", with a few much bigger ones now and then.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I live about 2 miles from Choctaw. You also have to watch on Old Columbus Rd. between the entraces to each side of the lake. The patrol will get you there also. Although after the pressure the patrol put on everyone this summer, the rumor is they were told to ease up a little. I think that the deputies that get this assignment are the new guys and are out to prove a few things for the most part. They will even get you for a couple of miles over the limit. But I think that if I patroled there, I would have to break up the boredom from time to time also.
Anyway, if you can get someone to get you on the ice at the dam, you won't need two rods!!!! Crappie, gills and warmouth all day long. The lake is much cleaner since they dedicated a water treatment facility for the community. Used to be some of the septic would get into there from time to time. I also fish downstream of the lake. Same quality as the lake, just have to bank or wade it.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

our church holds their summer baptisms there and this year i am taking a pole cuz they give boat rides and one guy even takes a trip around the whole lake in his pontoon boat (slow) i always sit in the deck seats to. Cant wait


----------

